# Ice Fishing Shelter used as a hunting tent



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I will be looking to get another tent for this hunting season and a new ice shelter is on the horizon. 

What I was wondering if anyone has used an ice fishing shelter as a hunting tent. 

I have a cot, so I wouldn't be sleeping on the ground. 

I had a thought, why not both and use it both ways?

I know I would have to get new stakes to stake it down, but I was just curious of how this would be. 

Ice tents are really easy to set up and break down compared to tents. A quality one could withstand some serious ice fishing weather - which can be like hunting weather. 

The weight issue may be the only down flaw, it wouldn't be a hiking tent - it would be a base camp tent. 

Just curious at the thought.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

As long as you can lay down in it and fit without hitting your head on one end and your feet on the other I don't know why one wouldn't work. 

I know that some of my neighbor kids like to play in my ice shack but then it has a floor in it and is only 6'x3'. Not quite large enough for a 6'4" man to lay down in.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My Eskimo is a 6 man and measures 13x6ft inside. It is big enough for camping... I dont know how waterproof it would be in wet weather and it might be too hot for summer camping... but I dont see why it couldnt work.


-DallanC


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I have two ice tents, a 6x6 Red Eskimo and another brand that is a black 6x12 double. The double would be large enough. Being black, it would be hot in the sun, but could work well. I have had them out in snow storms and wind. They don't leak and you can tie the sides down to withstand fairly hard winds.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

And all the creepy crawlys out there can keep you from being lonely at night. I hate bugs, and used to zip up every thing I can in my tents when we go camping. 

Now my tent is on wheels, has a toilet, furnace, AC, TV, Stove, Microwave etc etc. 


-DallanC


----------

